# Can I overclock Palt Geforce 9500GT 1GB



## Goleon (Nov 8, 2010)

Is there any way to overclock Palit Geforce 9500GT 1GB

my full configuration is....
  Intel core 2 duo E7500
  Intel DG41RQI
  Corasair XMS 2GB 
  Seagate barracuda 1 TB
  Palit geforce 9500GT 1GB
  I BALL Stunner Cabinet
  Samsung 933

Is there any software to do this overclocking.......please reply...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 8, 2010)

you can use RivaTuner or maybe MSI Afterburner but i'll not recommend. that card is very slow. you will hardly gain any extra FPS in games. let the card be as it is.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes.If you have a proper heatsink and PSU you can overclock it. If you don't have proper PSU, you can still overclock using nvidia system tools. But it is not recommend.

download nVidia system tools from 

*www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_system_tools_6.06.html


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2010)

Not worth the performance gain.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2010)

there's no harm in trying - after all OCing is a great geeky experience! - just keep an eye on gpu temp - I assume you have card with active cooling - just up the GPU core clock 50 Mhz - don't let the temp cross 75c under load.

- try EVGA Precision Tweaker - I use this for OC.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

Its just 9500gt, 50mhz per dose is a bit risky as it's clock is rated at 550Mhz. Increase it 15-20Mhz at time. keeping a thorough eye on GPU temp.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2010)

Speed upto 650 MHz is perfectly safe for 9500GT - he just have to keep the temp in check.


----------

